# Ladies Starlet Value?



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't own this but I'm looking into it or something like it, how much should I expect to pay for this particular bike? It looks like a Starlet but I could be wrong.

**Was dreaming about a Panther I saw when I saw posted this, sorry about the confusion**


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

I think it prolly a Starlet, $100 would be good, it looks super rusty.   If that light is what it looks like to me, I sold one for $75, and if that rear rack would clean up and is the two or four reflector rack, that would fetch $100 easy enough.  The S light rear reflector looks good, nother few bucks.but for what you can sometimes find a really nice one of these for I would stick under $100 unless I was going to part it out.  Your mileage will vary.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ooops, yes it's a Starlet but I had my mind stuck on a beautiful Panther I viewed a few minutes ago! I guess it's obvious what my current dream bike is .

The seller is asking $80 for this Starlet but I'd still see if they'd go down a bit since they're a bit out of my normal travel area and it's going to take some effort to get it back into shape. This is assuming they haven't sold it by the time the paycheck rolls around.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

you can find super nice ones for $250 or so, I dont think you could too many over $350....my 2 cents, everyone has different ideas.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2016)

The light alone is worth 100+ in a 9-10 condition.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone got a time period estimate??? I'm thinking it's probably mid-60s since it appears to be the same violet-red as our 65 Breeze.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2016)

Could be a 1965-66-67-68-69 or 70. Maybe even newer. The mag sprocket came into play in 1969.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd wait for a better bike. These are not rare and plenty of nice ones exist. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Shame it's so roached. Schwinn chrome cleans up pretty nice,but that one's a bit beyond. Pumpkin ligh,rack,and reflector are cool parts,but,....'65-68,...?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 20, 2016)

You'd be surprised how nice that could clean up. Still, easily worth the $80 they are asking. If the seat, wheels and rack are nice I'd pay $200 no prob. If the pumpkin light has it's lens, then it could be worth $80-100- but most are missing their lenses.

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2016)

68 I used to own. But no light.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 20, 2016)

I would easily buy it for 80. If a nicer one comes along later on, you can buy it and you might be able to use some of these parts like the light or S reflector if they are missing from the other one.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 20, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> You'd be surprised how nice that could clean up. Still, easily worth the $80 they are asking. If the seat, wheels and rack are nice I'd pay $200 no prob. If the pumpkin light has it's lens, then it could be worth $80-100- but most are missing their lenses.
> 
> Darcie



Chrome on the fenders,top of the tank suggest the chrome is gonna come up that wonderul blackened look that happens to schwinn chrome when the rust gets to advanced 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

I like that bike. It has character. It would have the kind of patina I go for once it was all cleaned up. Looks like a fun project. Agreed that the headlight, wheels and rack are worth the price, but I personally couldn't pay more than $50 for this project.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 21, 2016)

Now I'm stuck between several bikes in the area. I've talked with the seller once before about the Starlet but forgot to ask him for more pix, I left a message on his cell so hopefully he gets back to me soon. It kind of looks like half the handlebar is missing doesn't it??


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Hahah, yeah, those are perhaps the easiest bars in the world to find if they are missing a section, but im thinking it might be hugging the tree....dang tree huggers...anyhow..that rust looks super advanced on that rear rack and tank.  That old chrome CAN clean up well, but i think that is too far gone.  If the light is all there, offer him $50 for it like Marko said.  If he declines, Id walk away from that rusty pile.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 26, 2016)

you're hooked! but it could be much much worse



LGibbs1372 said:


> Now I'm stuck between several bikes in the area. I've talked with the seller once before about the Starlet but forgot to ask him for more pix, I left a message on his cell so hopefully he gets back to me soon. It kind of looks like half the handlebar is missing doesn't it??


----------

